# ليس شرطا أن تكون الرومانسية..+=



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

ليس شرطا أن تكون الرومانسية..



يعتقد البعض أن الرومانسية هي مشاعر الحب بين طرفين

على الرغم من أن الرومانسية لها معنى اشمل وأدق من ذلك !

المرء قد يكون رومانسي

لنفسه

لذاته

لجماله الشخصي الداخلي !

ليس شرطا أن تكون الرومانسية مع شخص آخــــــر

الرومانسية هي أحد الأحاسيس الناعمة الرقيقة التي نشعر بها

فعندما يملؤنا حب الحياة والاستمتاع بجمال الطبيعةأو تتولد لدينا رغبة في الجلوس على شاطئ البحر وتأمل أمواجه

وهي تتصارع وتتلاقى
ومشاهدة الشمس الدافئة في الأفق وهي تسقط في البحر


ونشعر حينها بسعادة

عندما تتابع النجوم وهي تلمع وتتألق في السماء الصافية

ويمر في ذهنك حينها شريط من الذكريات السعيدة

عندما تتخيل القمر وكأنه شخص يحادثك

تحكي له عن مشاعرك وأحلامك

عندما تشعر وكأنك طفل صغير في مشاعرك الرقيقة

عندما تشعر بالآم الآخرين وتتساقط دموعك دون أن تشعر تأثرا بهم

إذا استطعت ان ترى كل مايحيط بك جميلا

ونظرت لإيجابيات الأمور وتجنبت السلبيات المحيطة بك

حتما أنت " رومانسي "




إن الرومانسية انصهار في الطبيعة وامتزاج مع الحياة ببساطة وعفوية

إن الرومانسيين هم أقوى أنواع البشر بصدق ورقة مشاعرهم وليسوا أضعفهم

كما يعتقد البعض للأسف والرومانسية يتعاملون مع الحياة ببساطة وبصدق

وبنقاء اللون الأبيض الذي لا يشوبه أي شائبة ليس لديهم أي أطماع دنيويه

يتعاملون مع البشر كتعامل الطبيعة معهم تفهمهم ولا يفهمونها !



الرومانسية أرقى المشاعر الحقـيقية

فهـيا بنا نكـوون رومنسين..مع أنفسنا والأخريين ونبعث للروح ورد أبيض لكـي نرى الكون...........


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2009)

ميرررررررررسى يا كليمو على الموضوع الرائع 

وأحلى تقييم لأحلى كليمووووو ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا

تسلم ايديك استاذ كليم

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> إن الرومانسيين هم أقوى أنواع البشر بصدق ورقة مشاعرهم وليسوا أضعفهم
> 
> كما يعتقد البعض للأسف والرومانسية يتعاملون مع الحياة ببساطة وبصدق
> 
> ...


 


*ميرسى كتيييييييييير *
*موضوع رائع كليمو*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## SALVATION (26 فبراير 2009)

_بعد كل الكلمات ديه ومش شرط اكون رومانسى؟
جميل موضوعك كليمو
تسلم ايدك
مشكوووووووووووووور​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 فبراير 2009)

*كلامك مضبوط خالص  
إن الرومانسيين هم أقوى أنواع البشر بصدق ورقة مشاعرهم وليسوا أضعفهم

كما يعتقد البعض للأسف والرومانسية يتعاملون مع الحياة ببساطة وبصدق

وبنقاء اللون الأبيض الذي لا يشوبه أي شائبة ليس لديهم أي أطماع دنيويه




مرسي كليمو 

موضوع رائع​*


----------



## mero_engel (26 فبراير 2009)

*عندك حق يا كليمو *
*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zezza (26 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يباركك كليمو على الموضوع الحلو 

بجد كلمات اكتر من رائعة 

ربنا يباركك اخويا و يحافظ عليك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 فبراير 2009)

*ميرس كتير يا كليمو بجد تستحق عليه تقيم *​ 


​


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2009)

*جامد يا كليمو
كدى الواحد مش محتاج يحب عشن يبقى رومانسى 30:*


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo

جزيل الشكرررررررررررررر  لذوقك الكريم

على التشجيع والتقييم

ربنا يباركك وسلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco

شكراااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا +

شكراااا جزيلا لمرورك اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون.

شكرااااا جزيلا لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## osaa39 (27 فبراير 2009)

*الرومانسية هى رقة المشاعر والاحاسيس وعلو الروح عن النفس والسمو بها
بجد موضوع يستحق التقييم والانحناء لصاحبة المتميز فى الموضوعات*


----------



## sameh7610 (27 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع كليم


الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فافاستار (27 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا كليمو على الموضوع الرائع ان الرومانسيه اساسها المحبه الداخليه والمحبه يعنى شعورك بالله لان الله محبه وشكرا ليك *


----------



## gonees (27 فبراير 2009)

*تصور اول مرة اعرف ان معني الرومانسية دا كبير اوييييييييي كدا
ميرسي بجد موضوع راااائع يا كليمو 
بنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel

شكرااااااا جزيلا على التشجيع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

zezza

شكرااااااا جزيلا على التشجيع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

swety

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

جيلان

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

osaa39

شكرااااااا جزيلا على التشجيع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرااا يا سامح لمرورك الكريم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

فافاستار

شكرااااااا جزيلا على التشجيع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (1 مارس 2009)

*موضوع بجد جميل جدا



وبانت فيه حاجات كتير حلوة

شكرا ليك بجد موضوع مهم ومفيد​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)

gonees

شكرااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كليمو 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)

BosY_LoVe_JeSuS

شكرااااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)

kokoman

شكرااااااا  لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## يوستيكا (3 مارس 2009)

ميرررررررررررسي كليمو 
موضوع جامد جدااااااااااا 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتيك


----------



## kalimooo (3 مارس 2009)

يوستيكا

شكرااااااا لمرورك اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## white rose (4 مارس 2009)

شو كل هالرومنسية يا كليمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

شكلك رومانسي خالص


بس عن جد موضوع حلو

يسلموا ايديك


----------



## العجايبي (4 مارس 2009)

موضوع *جميل جداااا
جممممممممممممممممممممممميل
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (4 مارس 2009)

*رائع ياكليمو ميرسي كتير
دايما بتمتعنا بموضوعاتك
ربنا يكون معاك ويباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2009)

ponponayah

شكرااااااا لمرورك اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2009)

العجايبي

شكرااااااا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2009)

الراعي الصالح88

شكرااااااا لمرورك اخي

ولتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (5 مارس 2009)

كتير مهمة الرومانسية  بلحياة

مع  انو أغلب الشباب بحسوها انتقاص لرجولية

انت نفدت يا كليمو

ههههههههه
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2009)

white rose

شكرااااااا لمرورك اختي

ولتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (5 مارس 2009)

*انا عايزه اقولك حاجه ياكليمو 
ان الانسان الروحاني او بمعني اصح القريب من ربنا
انسان احساسه مرهف وكله مشاعر تجاه اي حاجه*
و


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> كتير مهمة الرومانسية  بلحياة
> 
> مع  انو أغلب الشباب بحسوها انتقاص لرجولية
> 
> ...



مورا مارون

جزيل الشكر لك على كلامك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
عجزت عن التعبير عن موضوعك سيدى  فلن اجد كلمه اكثر من رائع لهذا الاحساس الرئع والكلمات الغير تقليديه فهذا احساس جميل جدا اشبه باحاسيس الملائكه 
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

الراعي الصالح

شكرااا لردك الجميل اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (7 مارس 2009)

*موضوعك كتير  حلو يا كليمو 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## frenzy55 (7 مارس 2009)

عندك حق الرومانسية تعني الرقة في التعامل


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010

جزيل الشكر لك اخي

على ثنائك الجميل

وعلى وصفك الرائع

رب المجد يباركك


----------



## monygirl (7 مارس 2009)

_موضوعك رائع بجد يا كليمو_

_اشكرك على موضوعك_​


----------



## marmar2010 (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى جدا ع الموضوع

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

rana1981

شكرااا لردك الجميل اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

frenzy55

شكرااا لردك الجميل اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

monygirl

شكرااا لردك الجميل اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

marmar2010

شكرااا لردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

